
Introducing Elliptic Curves (2014) - ColinWright
http://jeremykun.com/2014/02/08/introducing-elliptic-curves/
======
bjornedstrom
If you liked that you may like my blog post about generating ecc domain
parameters: [http://blog.bjrn.se/2015/07/lets-construct-elliptic-
curve.ht...](http://blog.bjrn.se/2015/07/lets-construct-elliptic-curve.html)

~~~
ColinWright
I'm constantly being thrown off the wifi and hence now giving up, but I'll
read your article later - thanks for the link.

However ...

You might like to know that your page put a large banner across my screen
telling me about cookies, but in a language I don't speak. OK, I'm in that
country, but it's really inconvenient to have to go to Google translate to
figure out which button to click (neither of which were obviously buttons, but
appeared simply to be text) to make your page readable again.

~~~
bjornedstrom
Cool :)

Are you travelling? Because my domain blog.bjrn.se is simply a CNAME to
blogspot. They have some weird redirection thing going on so if I visit their
website I will get redirected to the local version, which always confuses me
(as I often travel).

~~~
ColinWright
This is some time later, so things may have changed, but ...

Yes, I was travelling, so I was coming in on a Norwegian IP address. The
cookie message was in Norwegian, which I don't speak, and covered most of the
screen. That was on my phone.

Now I'm on my laptop. There's no banner, so I don't know if it would switch
language.

Hope that helps.

